# MSF's for WOC



## ebonyannette (Sep 15, 2006)

Which MSF's do you like on darker skin tones?


----------



## Me220 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I'm an NC 44, but my mother is an NW 44 or so, and I use my MSFs on her. I have Porcelain Pink, which adds a really rosey type glow when appplied lightly to her cheeks. I've also used Shooting Star, but it looks more nude. Those are the only two I have, but I hth.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 15, 2006)

I have Nake You and have yet to use it still.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 15, 2006)

Really? Procelain Pink on NW44? it doesnt turn ashy looking does it?

Niki girl whats wrong with you not breaking open Naked You yet?! ha ha

anyone else have any favs?


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 15, 2006)

I dunno, Porcelain Pink looks ashy on me. But I love Petticoat and Metal Rock is nice with a light hand. Shooting Star wasn't so great either, it blended in with my skin too much...


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've tried most of them, but my favorite is and will always be So Ceylon.   All the other ones looked crappy on me, including the Avant Gold ones.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 16, 2006)

they all look fine on me except shimpagne.. me no likey that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (C6)


----------



## Me220 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Really? Procelain Pink on NW44? it doesnt turn ashy looking does it?

Niki girl whats wrong with you not breaking open Naked You yet?! ha ha

anyone else have any favs?_

 
I used the Porcelain Pink over Blunt blush with a really light hand: it provided a nice rosey glow. I hadn't tried it on her alone. My mother really liked how it looked on her, I wish I had pictures.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_they all look fine on me except shimpagne.. me no likey that one  (C6)_

 
I tried Shimpagne and that definitely looked ashy on me. I just remembered that's why I didn't buy it.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_they all look fine on me except shimpagne.. me no likey that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (C6)_

 
Thanks for the heads-up. I trust your judgment.


----------



## toby1 (Sep 16, 2006)

NW 45 and StereoRose is the only one that looks ashy on me, Petticoat just doesn't look right


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm NC45 the only 1 I own is Shooting Star it looks good but I don't see a need for it.


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 16, 2006)

i have naked you but meh i am not a fan it it falls apart which i don't like 

i loooooooooooved so ceylon but alas mine is all done i love shooting star it is so ceylons repacement 

i like shimpange i find it so glowy an beautiful 

not a fan of porclein pink too ashy on me but i know some who just love it


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 16, 2006)

Actualy i think they all can look good on dark skin tones. I can realy use all of the msfs. Some colors can be great as blushes and other might look better as higlighters. I'm an nc44 girl


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 16, 2006)

my favorites are naked you(guess i got one of the good ones), gold deposit and pp. i have, but haven't really worn yet,  petticoat, so ceylon, metal rock and shooting star. i'll get around to using them eventually. i'm golden in bobbi brown foundation, stila h. i don't use mac foundation.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Actualy i think they all can look good on dark skin tones. I can realy use all of the msfs. Some colors can be great as blushes and other might look better as higlighters. I'm an nc44 girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I Totally Agree With You Girlie! It All Depend Upon What You Are Using As A Base Withe MSF.  Some Products Just Turn Ashy Because If It Is Just Worn Alone But If Mixed Into Another Product Then The Color Payoff Is Awesome!


----------



## twobear (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Actualy i think they all can look good on dark skin tones. I can realy use all of the msfs. Some colors can be great as blushes and other might look better as higlighters. I'm an nc44 girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree!  The biggest problem I have with MSF's is them staying on with oily skin and making it look natural .  My newest love is Aveda Shimmer Accents.  I wish I had discovered this first instead of purchasing 4-5 of the MSF's.


----------



## teka (Sep 16, 2006)

I am a NC 44-45 and I love Metal rock (wonderful bronzer!) Gold deposit (gold and glittery) So ceylon (warm copper bronze). Shooting star did not show up very well...just a little nude shimmer. I am waiting on Stereo rose...so I will report later!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 
_I totally agree! The biggest problem I have with MSF's is them staying on with oily skin and making it look natural . My newest love is Aveda Shimmer Accents. I wish I had discovered this first instead of purchasing 4-5 of the MSF's._

 
I always wear a blush under it for them look right ans stay putt


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teka* 
_I am a NC 44-45 and I love Metal rock (wonderful bronzer!) Gold deposit (gold and glittery) So ceylon (warm copper bronze). Shooting star did not show up very well...just a little nude shimmer. I am waiting on Stereo rose...so I will report later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was sceared of Metal Rock at first lol! but i got it anyway and i love it!. Such a great msf! This msf makes a gorgeous eyeshadow too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you aply it with  light hand, it can lok gorgeous as a bronzer or blush. New vegas or another light-msf  as higlighter on top of it looks awesome imho!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gold Deposit is love! i still have to gt co ceylon though.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_Actualy i think they all can look good on dark skin tones. I can realy use all of the msfs. Some colors can be great as blushes and other might look better as higlighters. I'm an nc44 girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


sooo true


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 17, 2006)

Petticoat is Fabalous and is a must for me. Would look fabalous on any skintone dark to light. My favorite MSF. WOuld and looks fabalous on darker skintones.


----------



## nicemeka (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a NW45, I love MSF Metal Rock and Gold Deposit, Shooting Star.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_Petticoat is Fabalous and is a must for me. Would look fabalous on any skintone dark to light. My favorite MSF. WOuld and looks fabalous on darker skintones._

 
oh yeah, petticoat is also so beautyfull


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 18, 2006)

a really pretty look is sweet as cocoa blush to contour and naked you msf as a highlight. sooo pretty!


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 18, 2006)

I am NW 45 and I loooove So Ceylon....why am I just now discovering it????


----------



## polobear45 (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm an NC43 and I wear So Ceylon (Fav),Stereo rose ,Gold deposit ,Porcelain Pink,and Shooting Star . They all look pretty nice .Petticoat was too pink for my taste


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 19, 2006)

i only have porcelain pink. i wanted shooting star but my store was out, but porcelain pink looks good on top of loverush blush and by itself with blunt to contour.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 19, 2006)

I am NC45/C7. I use shooting star ( love it), naked you and porcelain pink ( i didn't think it would show up on me but trusted the MA and she was right) on the other hand, she refused to let me buy shimpagne. She told me it would not look good on me. Since i trust her, i passed. For the girls in NYC, the soho store still has all the amuse MSF.


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 24, 2006)

So I just got Shimpagne and I'm not too impressed. It looks kinda ashy on me when I just apply it against my skin although there is that shine effect going on.  It works best for me when I use moisturegleam and then Shimpagne afterwards.  That's when I get the desired dewy glowy look.  I don't think I'll repurchase though.  I'm waiting to get shooting star since it's been stated that it's more appropriate for black skin.  I hope I like it.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 25, 2006)

Can we post a list of what blushes will make the MSF's look better?

I have Metal Rock (glittermania) and Stereo Rose (STILL not sure I like it after changing my mind about trading it--it looks a bit ashy...


----------



## Sundae (Dec 29, 2006)

excuse the ignorance but what are MFS's used for? is it a blush or do you use it all over your face?


----------



## lsperry (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 

 
_Can we post a list of what blushes will make the MSF's look better?

I have Metal Rock (glittermania) and Stereo Rose (STILL not sure I like it after changing my mind about trading it--it looks a bit ashy..._

 
I'm NW45.
I have shooting star, shimpagne and porcelain pink MSFs. Off the top of my head, I've used shooting star and porcelain pink on top of premeditated or virgin isle cream color base, hunger red blushcreme, frankly scarlet, loverush and raizin blushes. I use 1 swipe from my 188 brush for each cheek. It gives a nice finish to my face. I also love using all of my msfs as brow highlighters and eye shadows. I am not a MUA, but I think the kind of brush you use could be causing the ashiness. I always got the ashy effect when using a regular brush such as MAC's 129 or 168 or Smashbox's blush brush #16. These brushes picked up too much product from the msf - even w/the lightest swipe. But I got excellent control when I switched to MAC's 188. I'm a firm believer in letting my brushes do the work and therefore, I achieve the results I want. Any eye shadow brush will do when using the msfs as shadows/brow highlighters; I've found you can't apply too much product there. My opinion of MAC's 187/188 brushes is that I use less product and achieve professional results -- I use them to apply liquid and powder products. Can't wait to receive glissade. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_excuse the ignorance but what are MFS's used for? is it a blush or do you use it all over your face?_

 
Found this under Specktra.net FAQ:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45036. It should answer some of your questions.

HTH


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Dec 31, 2006)

I love them all on me except for Stereo Rose.  I use Shimpagne as an eyeshadow.  I don't like my chances of having any luck with the multicolored MSF from Danse.  It that Lightscape?  Pffft.  I'd be Ashy Larry, for sure.  

I have one of the ones from the ? Amuse in Deep Dark and never use it.  Dunno why?  but it just never calls me. Sigh.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_Actualy i think they all can look good on dark skin tones. I can realy use all of the msfs. Some colors can be great as blushes and other might look better as higlighters. I'm an nc44 girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree.  I'm NW45 and I have Metal Rock, Petticoat, Shimpagne, Shooting Star, and Naked You. All of which I can make work.  I also had Porcelain Pink, but it looked too similar to things I already had.

Metal Rock I use with the softest, fluffiest brush I can find and use it as bronzer. Or I contour my cheekbones with it with my 168.

Petticoat has become my STAPLE.  I've worn it almost everyday since I got it (Thanks to SumtingSweet!)  It looks pretty on top of Raizin blush.

Shimpage I use with a very very light hand on my cheekbones over a deeper blush.  I also use it to highlight the browbone.

Shooting Star is a bit nude, so I spritz my stippling brush with fix+ and it imparts a beautiful glow to the skin.

Naked You does fall apart (mine is broken, half of it is in a powder sifter and the bottom half is in the original container)  and the glitter is a bit chunky, so I use it very lightly on my cheekbones over NARS Crazed blush.

Don't give up on them, you just have to work with them!


----------



## captodometer (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm NC50 and I had Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, and Shooting Star. I only used them as blushes, and the finish was beautiful.  But I'm allergic to every single one of them. GRRRRRR.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: MSF's*

I love shooting star on my darker toned clients.  Porcelain pink I like as a highlighter.


----------



## meika79 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: MSF's*

I'm NC50.  I LOVE my Metal Rock over Pinch Me blush.  I also have Shooting star, but apply it with a very light hand.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: MSF's*

Well I haven't really seen anything about the newer MSFs, but I got on the bandwagon a little late.  I really like my Gold Spill and during the summer used it for a nice luminous glow.  I also like my Northern Lights.  It's a wonderful frosty pink color without being ashy.
I got Glissade and thought it would be wonderful but I *hate* it.  If anyone has good blush recs for this one, I'm willing to hear it otherwise I'm going to get rid of it.  I also can't stand my Shimpange, it makes me like a grease bomb.


----------



## honeychild09 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I'm NC50 and I had Metal Rock, So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, and Shooting Star. I only used them as blushes, and the finish was beautiful.  But I'm allergic to every single one of them. GRRRRRR.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you happen to still have metal rock lying around?...a girl can hope....


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

I wear So Ceylon nearly everyday - I can see myself eventually hitting the pan with this one. I also am loving the new Brunette MSF.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Petticoat and so ceylon did nothing special for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Metal rock and gold deposit are wonders on my skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There not a glitter mess as they look lol. 

Redhead msf was cool. It reminds me of the shimmer side in the mineralize duo, thats why i want it but I could only have 1 msf from the bbr collection and i prefered brunette. I love Brunette!!! But it looks exactly like ambering rose on my cheeks. O well!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Ladies, I need your help.

I am thisclose to returning my Gold Deposit because I can't get it to look natural on my NW50 skin.  I think it's too glittery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help me!  (Or offer a suggestion on what I should exchange it for!)


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Ladies, I need your help.

I am thisclose to returning my Gold Deposit because I can't get it to look natural on my NW50 skin. I think it's too glittery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help me! (Or offer a suggestion on what I should exchange it for!)_

 
what kind of brush are you using for your application...if you haven't tried it yet I would try lsperry's suggestion and using a stippling brush or MAC 188 to apply..it truly does wonders!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I'm NW45.
I have shooting star, shimpagne and porcelain pink MSFs. Off the top of my head, I've used shooting star and porcelain pink on top of premeditated or virgin isle cream color base, hunger red blushcreme, frankly scarlet, loverush and raizin blushes. I use 1 swipe from my 188 brush for each cheek. It gives a nice finish to my face. I also love using all of my msfs as brow highlighters and eye shadows. I am not a MUA, but I think the kind of brush you use could be causing the ashiness. *I always got the ashy effect when using a regular brush such as MAC's 129 or 168 or Smashbox's blush brush #16. These brushes picked up too much product from the msf - even w/the lightest swipe. But I got excellent control when I switched to MAC's 188*. I'm a firm believer in letting my brushes do the work and therefore, I achieve the results I want. Any eye shadow brush will do when using the msfs as shadows/brow highlighters; I've found you can't apply too much product there. *My opinion of MAC's 187/188 brushes is that I use less product and achieve professional results --* I use them to apply liquid and powder products. Can't wait to receive glissade. 

HTH_

 

I'm NC42 and only have 2 MSF's..So Ceylon and Brunette MSF. When I swatched it on my hand they both look similar. LOL...but I like 'em both anyway...bronzey-rosey color! beautiful!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_what kind of brush are you using for your application...if you haven't tried it yet I would try lsperry's suggestion and using a stippling brush or MAC 188 to apply..it truly does wonders!_

 
I'm using the E.L.F. bronzer brush.  I don't have the $ for any of the MAC brushes.


----------



## just_jill325 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'm using the E.L.F. bronzer brush. I don't have the $ for any of the MAC brushes._

 
check out coastalscents.com they have a stippling brush for $7.95 and I have heard that it is comparable to MAC.

when you are using the bronzer brush do you dab on kleenex or on the back of your hand before applying to your face to remove the excess powder? give that a try if you're not doing so already...

but check out the coastalscents.com brush..it's pretty affordable.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *just_jill325* 

 
_check out coastalscents.com they have a stippling brush for $7.95 and I have heard that it is comparable to MAC.

when you are using the bronzer brush do you dab on kleenex or on the back of your hand before applying to your face to remove the excess powder? give that a try if you're not doing so already...

but check out the coastalscents.com brush..it's pretty affordable._

 
Thanks!  I'll check that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I blow on the bronzer brush to get rid of the excess glitter and then I dab it on the back of my hand before applying it to my face.  (I read on Specktra that I should do that before applying a MSF or a bronzer.  I can't remember which thread it was.  This is my 1st bronzer/MSF experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm going to take the Gold Deposit back today, but I have Metal Rock coming in the mail so I'll see if I can get that to work with the brush I have.  If not, I'll purchase the Coastal Scents one.  $7.95 is right up my alley!


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya know what? I hate that I have to work so hard to get these to work. I have a gajillion highlighters already. Blecch. I need them to bring Metal Rock back.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'm using the E.L.F. bronzer brush.  I don't have the $ for any of the MAC brushes._

 
Sonia Kashuk at target has a skunk brush for I think 7 or 8 dollars.

Kohl's flirt line also has a skunk brush but the bristles are not very full.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 24, 2009)

The MAC #189 Face Brush is my favorite brush to apply MSF's. It's a little expensive at $40 but I think it's worth it. All you need is one swipe across your MSF for each cheek. I usually apply my blush, then apply an MSF or Beauty Powder with my 189, buff lightly with my Too Faced kabuki and finish off by spraying a powder brush with Fix + and sweeping it over my face. The result is gorgeous


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Ya know what? I hate that I have to work so hard to get these to work. I have a gajillion highlighters already. Blecch. I need them to bring Metal Rock back._

 
Can you recommend a good, inexpensive, natural-looking highlighter for an NW50? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, any suggestions on how to use Metal Rock?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Sonia Kashuk at target has a skunk brush for I think 7 or 8 dollars.

Kohl's flirt line also has a skunk brush but the bristles are not very full._

 
Thanks!  I'll stop by Target and check it out.  I guessing that a skunk brush is the same as a stippling brush?


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 24, 2009)

NW43 ... I love So Ceylon, PettiCoat and Gold deposit. I returned Brunette today. It is similar but not as nice as So Ceylon on my skin.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_ 
Also, any suggestions on how to use Metal Rock? 


 Thanks! I'll stop by Target and check it out. I guessing that a skunk brush is the same as a stippling brush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I use mine as a bronzer or apply over or under blush, experiment with it until u find how you would like to use it.

Yes it is the same. The black and white hair resembles a skunk so i guess that's how it earned that nickname.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_NW43 ... I love So Ceylon, PettiCoat and Gold deposit. I returned Brunette today. It is similar but not as nice as So Ceylon on my skin._

 
I tried so ceylon a while back and didn't like it. But i seen a friend of mine applying it and it looked lovely on her. I just got Brunette though so should i skip so ceylon? Is it pretty similiar to brunette msf? NW45 by the way...


----------



## aziza (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Can you recommend a good, inexpensive, natural-looking highlighter for an NW50? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm an NW45 and my favorite highlighter is MAC's Springsheen blush. It looks very coral in the pan but rubs down to this beautiful light peachy gold color. Perfect over a blush or by it self


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MSF's*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Ladies, I need your help.

I am thisclose to returning my Gold Deposit because I can't get it to look natural on my NW50 skin. I think it's too glittery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help me! (Or offer a suggestion on what I should exchange it for!)_

 
I exchanged mine for Redhead MSF.  It was just too glittery for my taste.  I would go with Brunette as its close in color without the sparkle.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 25, 2009)

SASSYMOCHA ... I'm a NW43 and BRUNETTE MSF didn't do much for me. I found it to be similar enough to So Ceylon which I like better. IMO if you have one of them, you can do without the other.

CURLY ... I use a light touch with GOLD DEPOSIT MSF. It's lovely under a blush. It peeks out and adds a pretty sparkle. But if you don't like shine and sparkle, GOLD DEPOSIT may not be for you.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_CURLY ... I use a light touch with GOLD DEPOSIT MSF. It's lovely under a blush. It peeks out and adds a pretty sparkle. But if you don't like shine and sparkle, GOLD DEPOSIT may not be for you._

 
I think that's it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't like "sparkle", but I love "shimmer" if that makes any sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just not comfortable wearing extremely noticeable makeup.  I tried using a light hand, but it was still too noticeable.  I'm definitely not the best at applying makeup.  (I'm learning though!)  But I just don't think Gold Deposit was for me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 26, 2009)

NW45 gal here. I JUST purchased my first MSFs ever last week. I bought:

-Petticoat
-Brunette

I was going to buy So Ceylon as well, but I heard that it was similar to Brunette but with less shimmer, and that appealed to me. I really like Brunette, but I'm still feeling out Petticoat.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 26, 2009)

HEADS UP:
I hope you guys have checked out the MAC website's "goodbye" section.  It now has a search function where you can look up old products and their dupes in the perm line.  All MSFs are listed.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 26, 2009)

M.A.C. head ... Do you like pinks? If y0u do you'll probably like PETTICOAT. It's a pretty sparkly pink. I'm MW43 and it looks delicious on my skin especially on top of DOLLYMIX. I'm loving these brighter looks in the Winter. They help bring life to my Winter skin.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

Metal Rock is delicious!


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Can you recommend a good, inexpensive, natural-looking highlighter for an NW50? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A good drugstore one is by Physicians Formula.  It's called Sunset Strip and it looks very similar to the BB Shimmerbricks packaging.  I bought mine for 5 bucks on sale.  I'm actually wearing it in my avatar.  HTH!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_A good drugstore one is by Physicians Formula. It's called Sunset Strip and it looks very similar to the BB Shimmerbricks packaging. I bought mine for 5 bucks on sale. I'm actually wearing it in my avatar. HTH!_

 
Awesome.  I'll look into that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What else are you wearing in your avatar, skin twin?


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

The only MSF that I have is the redhead one from BBR, and I have not recieved it yet.  Cant wait.  

I have been stalking ebay for Golden Glow, Gold Spill, Northern Lights and Petticoat.  My friend is going to the CCO for me and she has her eyes out for these too along with So Ceylon and Golden Deposit.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 30, 2009)

Allison1998 ... Petticoat is still available in some stores. It may not be on display but if you ask you may get a pleasant surprise. I purchased one recently. So Ceylon may be available from MAC.COM. It did not show up under MSF but when I did a search on So Ceylon, it was available. I realize that these aren't discounted but if you really want them, it may be wise to get them while still available.

The prices on EBAY for MSF seem ridiculous to me. They are higher than the original retail. I can understand this if the product is rare or discontinued, But I am seeing readily available MSF on EBAY for premium prices.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 30, 2009)

I wear NC50 in MAC and have Gold Spill, Light Flush, Shooting Star and Brunette. I will track down a decent priced Metal Rock this year if it kills me!!

if i have Gold Spill, do I need Gold Deposit? It looks pretty!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

petticoat is gorgeous, and it reminds me of MAC's Pink Opal pigment. it has that same light pink/pearly duochrome. I think if you used a lil bit of strobe cream and a touch of pink opal pig. you'd get a very similar effect.


----------



## allison1998 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Allison1998 ... Petticoat is still available in some stores. It may not be on display but if you ask you may get a pleasant surprise. I purchased one recently. So Ceylon may be available from MAC.COM. It did not show up under MSF but when I did a search on So Ceylon, it was available. I realize that these aren't discounted but if you really want them, it may be wise to get them while still available.

The prices on EBAY for MSF seem ridiculous to me. They are higher than the original retail. I can understand this if the product is rare or discontinued, But I am seeing readily available MSF on EBAY for premium prices._

 
Thanks...I am new to this whole MAC thing and have decided to try the MSFs after hearing everyone rave about them.  

I went on the website and Petticoat and Gold Deposit are still available.  Since my friend got them from the CCO, I will see what she can find and then I can order them from MAC.  

Thanks alot


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

That Blonde MSF is hot!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ITA! Blonde MSF is my new favorite.... I wore it yesterday on top of MAC Full Fucshia blush and it was so, so prettttttty. It wasn't ashy at all, just glowy and gorgeous.


----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't speak for all deep or rich complexions, but I know what I like on myself.  My absolute fave MSF is petticoat.  Most recently I purchased the Brunette MSF from the BBR collection and I love it, it doubles as a medium coverage foundation.  Gold Deposit and So Ceylon are pretty too, and I'm excited about the new Grand Duo collection.  I think it will offer a good bit of MSF options for women of all skin tones.


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 13, 2009)

I recently got Gold Spill and Light Flush from the CCO.  I used Light Flush today and I like it, I think.   

What do you ladies think of Light Flush?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allison1998* 

 
_What do you ladies think of Light Flush?_

 
I'm NC40.  I think Light Flush is *okay*....I don't love it.  I think ever since I got Blonde MSF, I don't reach for Light Flush anymore.  Light Flush is warmer though, while Blonde is cooler.  Light Flush doesn't show up that much on me and is a bit chunkier than the newer BBR ones.  It shows up, more like a highlighter, which is fine -- while Blonde, I can actually use as a blush too.

In previous threads above, some ladies are saying they prefer So Ceylon over Brunette.  I'm actually the opposite.  I like Brunette better because I like the burnt rose/coral/red undertones more in it.  I think Brunette has more of it than So Ceylon and I already love Metal Rock and Shooting Star as my "bronzer" MSF.  I felt like having So Ceylone was unnecessary and in between those and Brunette.  

Love Shimpagne!  It's wonderful!  And I'm really liking the Sugarsweet ones for highlighters and glowyness right now.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 13, 2009)

my fav MSF of the moment is Glissade. wow...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if I answered this but my favs for now are

Shimpagne
Metal Rock 
Brunette
So Ceylon


----------



## MissResha (Apr 13, 2009)

^^SO jealous u have metal rock! sell me a chip or something, or some dust from it LMFAO!!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 13, 2009)

I REALLY need Metal Rock! Got scammed trying to get it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 15, 2009)

^Poor baby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my Metal Rock in January for $30, and I feel very grateful!

People should feel bad for jacking the price of items up (I've seen MSFs for $60!!!) and for scamming people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had purchased Brunette 'cause I liked it...


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info ladies.  

I have 4 MSFs now:  Light Flush which I just got this past weekend and I really like it.  It shows up on my skin and has a kind of pinky/bronzy tone to it.  

I also got Gold Spill this past weekend.  I LOVE this one.  It gives my skin a gold sheen I really like it, all except for the glitter, but that can be buffed out.  

I also have the Redhead MSF (my first one).  If I have this one, do I need Petticoat?  The SA said they were comparable, but I want some other opinions. Sorry if this has been asked before.  

I also have Med Deep MSFN that I scored from ebay for 7.50 shipped.  It matches my skintone perfectly.  

I was really disapointed in the Refined and Perfect Topping MSFs.  Cant wait to add to my collection!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allison1998* 

 
_ 
I also have the Redhead MSF (my first one). If I have this one, do I need Petticoat? The SA said they were comparable, but I want some other opinions. Sorry if this has been asked before. 
_

 
IMO Redhead and Petticoat are nowhere near similar ...Petticoat is more Pink....I would compare it closer to Blonde MSF than Redhead. Redhead has no pink in it...Redhead however does compare to Refined very closey.....there are comparison swatches in the swatch thread


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 19, 2009)

A little help please?

So, I found a So Ceylon MSF at my local counter.  Should I get that or a backup of Brunette instead?  I really love Brunette....but I'm seeing alot of love for the other one...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_A little help please?

So, I found a So Ceylon MSF at my local counter. Should I get that or a backup of Brunette instead? I really love Brunette....but I'm seeing alot of love for the other one...

Thanks in advance!_

 
I personally like Brunette better than So Ceylon. So Ceylon and Brunette are similar, but I think that Brunette is more orange and has more shimmer to it. I find that So Ceylon doesn't show up as bright on my C7 face. I think it depends on what you want to use them for. I would highlight with So Ceylon and I love Brunette used alone as a light blush or on top of a blush. I think some others have indicated that if you have Brunette, you really don't need So Ceylon. Try them both, one on each side of your face and see what you prefer. You can always return any item you don't  like back to the MAC counter/store.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_A little help please?

So, I found a So Ceylon MSF at my local counter.  Should I get that or a backup of Brunette instead?  I really love Brunette....but I'm seeing alot of love for the other one...

Thanks in advance!_

 
I also like Brunette better than So Ceylon.  However, I'm not a "backup" type person so I'd get the So Ceylon if I were you to have some variety?

Don't forget about all the new MSFs that are coming this summer too though!


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Few MSF faves:
Shooting Star
Brunette
Petticoat
So Ceylon
Refined (pick one with more of the tan veining)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_A little help please?

So, I found a So Ceylon MSF at my local counter.  Should I get that or a backup of Brunette instead?  I really love Brunette....but I'm seeing alot of love for the other one...

Thanks in advance!_

 
Backup of Brunette, definitely.


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_A little help please?

So, I found a So Ceylon MSF at my local counter.  Should I get that or a backup of Brunette instead?  I really love Brunette....but I'm seeing alot of love for the other one...

Thanks in advance!_

 
I agree with Allthingsgirl...I don't do backups of MSFs. I guess b/c I have so many, I figure it'll take me a really really long time to get through them all.

I do love the Brunette, as well as So Ceylon, so I'd say make sure you've got each before getting doubles of one.

Shooting Star is my all time fave! It works great on my skin tone for contour/bronzer.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Shooting Star is my fav darker MSF after Metal Rock...I love it!


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allison1998* 

 
_I was really disapointed in the Refined and Perfect Topping MSFs.  Cant wait to add to my collection!_

 
I was disappointed with these too...I got both of them, and swapped away Perfect Topping b/c it doesn't show up on me AT ALL! I kept Refined, but it takes a few coats to have an impact.

I'm hoping the new collection will be more WOC-friendly as far as contour & highlighting is concerned. Soft & Gentle is the only highlighting MSF that works for me, and sometimes I don't want that much shimmer.

We'll see...I'm counting the days til July 9th!!


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Shooting Star is my fav darker MSF after Metal Rock...I love it!_

 
I've never even seen Metal Rock in person....I've been trying to get my hands on it, but people are really picky/greedy about it.

I like to tell myself that it's all hype, but a little voice tells me to believe the hype...hehe

Cross your fingers that I get it someday


----------



## MissResha (May 5, 2009)

who's uncle to i have to flirt with to get my hands on Metal Rock???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_who's uncle to i have to flirt with to get my hands on Metal Rock???_

 
Flirt with?  Try sleep with.  You have to put out to get Metal Rock.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 7, 2009)

Right, and my uncle's dead....so, how low will you go? LOL!


----------



## PollyRhythm (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Right, and my uncle's dead....so, how low will you go? LOL!_

 





I have *GOT *to stop eating and drinking while reading these threads. Can't afford to go to the hospital for choking and no one in the house besides me knows CPR.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Flirt with? Try sleep with. You have to put out to get Metal Rock._

 

She real cute....But I have seen no movable offers yet.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Uncle Walter only likes women who are 5 by 5 ....Five foot tall and 5 foot wide


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

Both So Ceylon and Brunette MSFs are my most favorite of all! I love Brunette as an all over glow or just a glow on my cheeks. I also adore Gold Deposit and Refined MSFs. I was about to get both Blonde and Redhead MSFs when it was online but Brunette won me over.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

ok can some one school me on this msf phenom
what is it? what's it used for?

thanks in advance


----------



## TISH1124 (May 7, 2009)

Mineralize Skinfinish 

A luxurious velvet-soft powder with high-frost metallic finish. Smoothes on: adds buffed-up highlights to cheeks and brows, or an overall ultra-deluxe polish to the face.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Mineralize Skinfinish 

A luxurious velvet-soft powder with high-frost metallic finish. Smoothes on: adds buffed-up highlights to cheeks and brows, or an overall ultra-deluxe polish to the face._

 

great thanks!


----------



## MissResha (May 7, 2009)

i am in tears laughing at you ladies. omg. i set myself up.


----------



## metalkitty (May 10, 2009)

Not to cause a scene (I swear!) but I have a Metal Rock msf collecting dust. The glitter is slightly too big for my tastes... Anyhow, I'll get on the ball and put it on the swap board soon. I'm just concerned about ladies being scared of buying from me since I haven't swapped on this board yet and I don't post as much as I should, lol!

Anyhow, my favorite msf is Petticoat and I'm kinda mad there aren't as many more unique pinkish or plummy msf's so far....

ETA: My MR is claimed now.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

^6 I am sure as long as you post clear pictures you will be fine....


----------



## makeba (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Not to cause a scene (I swear!) but I have a Metal Rock msf collecting dust. The glitter is slightly too big for my tastes... Anyhow, I'll get on the ball and put it on the swap board soon. I'm just concerned about ladies being scared of buying from me since I haven't swapped on this board yet and I don't post as much as I should, lol!

Anyhow, my favorite msf is Petticoat and I'm kinda mad there aren't as many more unique pinkish or plummy msf's so far...._

 
post some good pics of the front and back of the item and you should be good. also as long as you process a smooth/honest transaction your happy and so will I, I mean the buyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i would be interested!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 14, 2009)

hi!

Im a nw45/50  and i just bought so ceylon at my cco. what should i do with it?  it gives a pretty sheen but i feel i need more ideas.  and also my cco has glissade?, gold deposit, light flush, petticoat, and gold spill. which would you reccommend for my dark skin tone.  thanks for the help


----------



## wonderdust (May 14, 2009)

I got my sweaty little paws on Metal Rock today. I been hunting that little effer down for a while but missed out twice in 2 weeks on ebay. I bought it from a lovely lady on Live Journal last week and it arrived intact today. 

All I can say is GORGEOUS. MAC need to bring this out again. I loves it!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_hi!

Im a nw45/50 and i just bought so ceylon at my cco. what should i do with it? it gives a pretty sheen but i feel i need more ideas. and also my cco has glissade?, gold deposit, light flush, petticoat, and gold spill. which would you reccommend for my dark skin tone. thanks for the help_

 
All of them with the exception of Light Flush would be very nice.  I am NW45 and I have all of the ones you mentioned, but I passed on Light Flush because I felt like it didn't do very much.  Still, you could give it a try.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_All of them with the exception of Light Flush would be very nice. I am NW45 and I have all of the ones you mentioned, but I passed on Light Flush because I felt like it didn't do very much. Still, you could give it a try._

 

what uses have you gotten out of them?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_what uses have you gotten out of them?_

 
Petticoat is great of pink blushes, plum blushes, berry blushes, etc.  
I like Gold Deposit over everything. Glissade gives a nice peachy shimmer to just about anything, and Gold SPill give the same effect but gold.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_what uses have you gotten out of them?_

 
Petticoat is great for pink blushes, plum blushes, berry blushes, etc.  
I like Gold Deposit over everything. Glissade gives a nice peachy shimmer to just about anything, and Gold SPill give the same effect but gold.  I can swatch them if you would like.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Petticoat is great for pink blushes, plum blushes, berry blushes, etc. 
I like Gold Deposit over everything. Glissade gives a nice peachy shimmer to just about anything, and Gold SPill give the same effect but gold. I can swatch them if you would like._

 

i would love the swatches.  i would really appreciate that.  Thanks


----------



## Curly1908 (May 17, 2009)

What do you think the best pink MSF would be for NW50?  Blonde MSF?

I really want the new Smooth Merge MSF, but I have a feeling it will just show up as pure glitter on me.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What do you think the best pink MSF would be for NW50?  Blonde MSF?

I really want the new Smooth Merge MSF, but I have a feeling it will just show up as pure glitter on me._

 

Petticoat would be great.  I am NW47 and I love Petticoat as a pink blush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_What do you think the best pink MSF would be for NW50?  Blonde MSF?

I really want the new Smooth Merge MSF, but I have a feeling it will just show up as pure glitter on me._

 
Definitely not Blonde MSF.  That's the last one I would go for.  I would get Brunette definitely or even Redhead before Blonde.  Maybe try the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Platinum Pink?  It's supposedly universal and I love it.  I'm NW45 by the way.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i would love the swatches.  i would really appreciate that.  Thanks_

 
Sure, I'll try and get on that and post the swatches on my blog.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

Twinkle...How did you like the Deep Dark/ Shimmer Duo from MAC


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Twinkle...How did you like the Deep Dark/ Shimmer Duo from MAC_

 
Honestly I haven't used the Shimmer side yet.  I like it, but I would have preferred the shade that came with the Dark MSF, lol.  But bronze, especially copper bronze is always nice too.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Definitely not Blonde MSF. That's the last one I would go for. I would get Brunette definitely or even Redhead before Blonde. Maybe try the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Platinum Pink? It's supposedly universal and I love it. I'm NW45 by the way._

 
I tried Brunette MSF in January, but it didn't "wow" me if I remember correctly.  Maybe I should try it again...

The BB Shimmer Brick sounds good.  Do you have swatches?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I tried Brunette MSF in January, but it didn't "wow" me if I remember correctly.  Maybe I should try it again...

The BB Shimmer Brick sounds good.  Do you have swatches?_

 
I'll post swatches of Platinum Pink, Copper Diamond, Brownie (thanks Tish!) and Bronze on my blog really soon.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2009)

I am VICTORIOUS!!!  She is, she is, Vic-Vic-Vic VICTORIOUS! 
(Throw back to Biggie) 

I now have in my possession Metal Rock!!! I could cry!  Thanks so much MetalKitty!!!!  I have seriously wanted this MSF for over a year now.  Sigh, so happy right now....


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

It is the most beautiful bronzer ever!! You will love it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It is the most beautiful bronzer ever!! You will love it_

 
I wish I had your hunting skills because then I would find a back-up.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the Metal RockStar Club, Twinkle!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Welcome to the Metal RockStar Club, Twinkle!_

 
Thank you!  *bows graciously*  Thank you!


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## Curly1908 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Thank you! *bows graciously* Thank you!_

 






Use it as an eyeshadow tomorrow, and then use it over a brown blush on Wed.  You will be amazed.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I have been looking at this on line but haven't seen it in real life, what do the colors look like swirled together?_

 
It looks like a light, frosty silvered-pink sheen.  I guess the description doesn't seem _that_ appealing for WOC, but it reminds me of of the effect you get with Perfect Topping except the Shimmer Brick is slightly cooler.  I don't know, I just really like it, and I *definitely* don't do ashy.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I am VICTORIOUS!!!  She is, she is, Vic-Vic-Vic VICTORIOUS! 
(Throw back to Biggie) 

I now have in my possession Metal Rock!!! I could cry!  Thanks so much MetalKitty!!!!  I have seriously wanted this MSF for over a year now.  Sigh, so happy right now...._

 

*jealous* 

i'm not having a good week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got chocolate brown pigment and was sooooo disappointed. Post a pic wearing it? plz? So elusive...Metal Rock and Shooting Star


----------



## MissResha (May 21, 2009)

aww congrats!! i'll never get my hands on that one, i've already accepted it LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_*jealous* 

i'm not having a good week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got chocolate brown pigment and was sooooo disappointed. Post a pic wearing it? plz? So elusive...Metal Rock and Shooting Star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Chocolate Brown pigment actually isn't too off.  Metal Rock is warmer, with more apparent sparkle, so you may be able to pair Chocolate Brown with Warmed or Gold Deposit MSFs and get a similar effect.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_aww congrats!! i'll never get my hands on that one, i've already accepted it LOL_

 
Never say never


----------



## MissResha (May 22, 2009)

here's hoping!


----------



## wonderdust (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_here's hoping!_

 
I was outbid twice in 2 weeks on ebay, I was actually watching a 3rd Metal rock when I found one on live journal and it all worked out. 

Just keep watching out for them. It's not the financial climate to be holding on to makeup thats to dark, looks like crap and just sits there gathering dust and cobwebs, collectors item or not.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 22, 2009)

so i exchanged my deep for medium deep natural deep
that deep on nc45 made me look like a orange crayon

now to start my reg msf collection

any suggestions on must haves


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_so i exchanged my deep for medium deep natural deep
that deep on nc45 made me look like a orange crayon

now to start my reg msf collection

any suggestions on must haves_

 
Gold Deposit and Brunette.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_here's hoping!_

 
I got mine in January for $32 (including shipping).  Not too bad of a price.

If you find one, just negotiate on the price.  Shoot, I've seen some Metal Rock MSF for $60 (not including shipping)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As wonderdust said, times are hard so I think people should be more reasonable about prices.  Especially for something that doesn't work for them.  Metal Rock is not a "meh" color.  It either makes you look horrid or makes you look FIERCE!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

FIERCE!!!!!!! for me!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_FIERCE!!!!!!! for me!!!_

 
Me too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually get constantly stopped by strangers who compliment my skin/"glow" when I wear Metal Rock.  It was just meant for me!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_FIERCE!!!!!!! for me!!!_

 
LOL -Too much.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 30, 2009)

There is a Mac Metal Rock MSF on ebay.... $99 + $10 shipping!  GEEZ!!!


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 9, 2009)

for the natural msf's what brush do you use for best application


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 9, 2009)

I was using the 134 and really liked it.  I just bought the Enkore Makeup Mineralize Skin Finisher Duo Fiber brush and love that too.  The coverage is just as good while using less product.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jun 11, 2009)

Has any one looked at the Color Craft collection?? I dont have any MSF's other than the Natural ones and I wanted to get them for the summer to use as a bronzer or something. 
What I hate is the look of the chunky shimmer.  Any suggestions on an NC50 skin in Satinfinish Foundation?
 (mind you, that the color is so so different than the Studion Fix.. A whole different discussion there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## sapnap (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi there.. am a spectra newbie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wats a reasonable price for Metal Rock? I have an offer for 45.. not sure if its too much!! will MAC ever re - release it?!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 12, 2009)

I was supposed to buy Metal Rock off somebody a couple of mths ago, but then I lost touch with the seller.

I can't wait for Craft Craft. I'm getting them all - LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_for the natural msf's what brush do you use for best application_

 
I use a dense, buffer style/kabuki brush.  Something like the 182.  I've seen MA's use the 187 for MSFN, but I don't think that would give much if any coverage.


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 12, 2009)

I am NC50 the ones I have I really like which are ....

So Ceylon, Petticoat, and Brunette from BBR.

I am lemming the Triple Fusion from Color Craft so bad right now.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 12, 2009)

metal rock and i will never see each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cries*


but i srsly love all my MSF's. i have about 16 of them and they're all different. some of them LOOK similar but they're not at all. im gonna go to macy's next week and get the one that has the lavender marbeling from the RR collection.


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I use a dense, buffer style/kabuki brush.  Something like the 182. I've seen MA's use the 187 for MSFN, but I don't think that would give much if any coverage._

 
I agree.  I use a duo fiber brush because I don't require much coverage, but if I want a more "flawless" face for an event or something, I'll use my kabuki.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2009)

Im looking to purchase my 1st MSF. Since I dont use a MAC foundation I don't have a referrence for the rest of you ladies. That withstanding any suggestions? The only thing I should say is I hate looking like a disco ball.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

So these MSFs add sheen and highlight, so should someone with oily/shiny skin still wear it?


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_So these MSFs add sheen and highlight, so should someone with oily/shiny skin still wear it?_

 

I have very oily skin and I wear MSFs.  Just make sure you use some type of mattifying base...I use Givenchy Mister Mat.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I have very oily skin and I wear MSFs. Just make sure you use some type of mattifying base...I use Givenchy Mister Mat._

 
Thanks love, I think I'm going to get someone to buy me one


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





 Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!


----------



## utgirl2006 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





 Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats!  How did you get it?  Lucky girl.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *utgirl2006* 

 
_Congrats!  How did you get it?  Lucky girl._

 
From the original UK seller who was selling it on a different forum that I used to frequent - we lost touch before the sale was finalised. She re-listed it on here, I saw the listing on the UK sale/swap forum and now it's mine *evil laugh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've paid £9 over RRP ince delivery so not too bad at all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_From the original UK seller who was selling it on a different forum that I used to frequent - we lost touch before the sale was finalised. She re-listed it on here, I saw the listing on the UK sale/swap forum and now it's mine *evil laugh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've paid £9 over RRP ince delivery so not too bad at all._

 
ARGH!!! you were the one that got to that before me!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well time to start looking again. I just got my SUMO sale MSF today ( Gold Deposit), how am I supposed to use this again? Frankly I have to admit the glitter scares me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 30, 2009)

^I have Gold Deposit MSF and I would use it lightly on your cheeks, nose, forehead, cupid's bow and chin so that you won't have too much glitter on your face. I haven't used mine in a while and I need to break it out again soon since I've been addicted to my Brunette MSF.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_ARGH!!! you were the one that got to that before me!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well time to start looking again. I just got my SUMO sale MSF today ( Gold Deposit), how am I supposed to use this again. Frankly I have to admit the glitter scares me._

 
Sorry! (well I'm not but it sounds better if I say it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - lol)

I have pics on my blog of me wearing it yesterday. It's unlike anything else I own, yet very versatile.

Next on my list ..Gold Deposit and the Color Craft MSFs


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting Soft & Gentle MSF since I've seen pics of it and it looks gorgeous! That would be a perfect highlight!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 2, 2009)

^^^ Yea i'm thinking about get soft and gentle for hightlighting purposes also. But since we have new msf's coming I look into those first. Anyone NW45( or near that) can share there experience with soft and gentle? Or any hightlight they swear by....


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_






 Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



I am so Jealous!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you get it? I have been trying for months now to get my hands on it.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





 Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lucky u!!! i got near it but didnt quite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 argh!!!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 15, 2009)

Please weigh in on which you recommend for my skin tone

I'm wanting more MSFs now after FINALLY using Warmed after all these months of sitting in my drawer.  It looked fabulous!!  my want list has reached 

I'm NC44 in Studio Tech and Tan in Bare Escentuals

*Wanting:*
Refined
Perfect Topping
Gold Deposit
Redhead
Blonde
Triple Fusion (trio)
New Vegas
Gold Spill
Metal Rock (I know...)


*Already have:*
Warmed
So Ceylon
Brunette
Cheeky Bronze
Sunny By Nature
Warm Blend (on its way)
Otherworldy (not a MSF but I highlight with it)
NARS albatross (not a MSF but i highlight with it)
Bobbi Brown Copper ShimmerBrick


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say that I used to have Northern Light but swapped it away.  It was kindy chalky on my skin.  I didnt see the big deal with that one.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_





 Finally! I've got Metal Rock! It should hopefully be with me tomorrow. Now I get to see what all the fuss is bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
congrats, girl! i'm with you on that. i just got two in the same week. one from a sale here in specktra (the girl before me didn't pay the invoice on time, so and i was next in line), and then the other i bought in another sale because i didn't think i'd get the first one if the girl bought it...now i have 2, haha.

i also have gold deposit, and i wanted so ceylon too, but i probably wont go for it...*EDIT: 45 minutes after typing this, so ceylon became available...so i got it...haha i have the best luck in some things!*


----------



## pravvy (Sep 21, 2009)

I just got my first! Warm Blend.....I use it as a blush substitute...is what how to use it? (sorry Newbie here!)


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 24, 2009)

i currently have Metal Rock (love it), Warm Blend, Gold Deposit, So Ceylon. 

i'm an nw50, and i want to get something pinky or plummy...like petticoat or brunette or something...hmmmm


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought I'd weigh in on this discussion. I love the MSF's I currently own. I have Warm Blend, Brunette, Refined, Perfect Topping, and Redhead just arrived today. Of these, my favorite is def Brunette. I use it as a blush to warm up my complection. It reminds me of how Merrily looks on my and Merrily is my all time favorite blush! 

I used to have Light Flush and Glissade. Did not like either of them and swapped them away.

I am currently waiting on Warmed, Global Glow, Shooting Star, and





  METAL ROCK !!! I cannot wait to try these out.


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if light flush or simpagne looks good on NW45 skin tone?


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

I have So Ceylon and Lightscapade which I love for my NC40 skin but I've recently fallen in love with Becca Pressed Shimmer Powder which is like a MSF but the shimmer is so much more refined and the colours are spectacular. My favourite at the moment is Nefertiti which shows up as a glowy warm pink shimmer.


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 5, 2009)

I love Sunny By Nature...sooo wearable. I cannot say enough!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gemmel06* 

 
_Does anyone know if light flush or simpagne looks good on NW45 skin tone?_

 
Skip Light Flush!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I love Sunny By Nature...sooo wearable. I cannot say enough!_

 
 I agree...I wear SBN every single day almost


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunny By Nature is lovely for daily use. It gives such a natural glow. I really hope the new one due out next year called By Candlelight is WOC-friendly. 

The name alone makes me salivate!


----------



## sdtjefferson (Oct 6, 2009)

I got my Metal Rock!  Woohoo!  It arrived today.  So now my msf collection is Metal Rock, Shooting Star, Global Glow, So Ceylon, Warm Blend, Brunette, Northern Light, Redhead, and Refined.  I'm waiting on Warmed on the mail.  

Out of these, Brunette is still my favorite.  It is just the perfect shade on my cheeks.  It really emphasizes them in a good way which is hard to do when you have round cheeks like mine.  Shooting Star is a close second.  

Now the only msfs I want to try are Sunny By Nature and Stereo Rose.  And the new ones coming out.  Y'all know how it is...


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, my local cco has tons of brunette. Are u still trying to find one?


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi - can u check to see if ur cco still has glissade & gold spill?  i would luv to get my hands on them!


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 25, 2009)

How can I use Shooting Star MSF?


----------



## Lapis (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_How can I use Shooting Star MSF?_

 
Highlight for cheeks


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 30, 2009)

just recently starting using smooth merge! looks fab on my nw50 skin!


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

I wanted to try Smooth Merge but I didnt think it would look good....now I wanna try it


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

Would anyone recommend Cheeky Bronze? It's in abundance at my local CCO.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my hands on So Ceylon and Brunette this week!!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Would anyone recommend Cheeky Bronze? It's in abundance at my local CCO._

 
I like Cheeky bronze. I wear it with Melba or Peachykeen. I hardly see MSF's at my CCO although I did get Petticoat there once.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone have Stereo Rose? Is it worth the hunt? I've been wanting to check this out for a while now but I'm tired of trying to swap for it and prices are just beyond ridiculous so I'm wondering is this one even worth it...


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I got my hands on So Ceylon and Brunette this week!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am SO SO SO SO SO jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The CCO near me doesn't have it. I saw that the CCO in Long Island has it (at least when someone posted it they had it) and I was mad that I can't get up there soon to visit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Congrats on your find tho


----------



## Fiberluver (Feb 5, 2010)

All,

Consider me mad but I have gone MSF crazy. It's an addiction and I've got it bad.

Believe me when I tell you - i've gone bonkers.

Listen to this: 

I called all of the CCO's in my area

Hagerstown, MD
Leesburg, VA
Queenstown, MD
Arundel Mills, MD
Rehoboth Beach, DE
Lancaster, PA

to see what MSF's they had on hand.

After compiling my list I jumped in my car and ended up traveling to Leesburg and Hagerstown (on different days of course!).

I ended up with back-ups of:

Petticoat
So Ceylon
Brunette
Gold Deposit
Porcelain Pink

and purchased for the first time: 

Blonde.  

I'm so in-love with these pans of gorgeous mineral love and wanted to spread the joy so I gifted my sister with a Petticoat and So Ceylon.

While skating around the web, I decided to see if I could compile a list of department stores that sell MAC products.  I stumbled across MAC at Dillards Dept. store and ended up getting back-ups of:

Warm Blend
Smooth Merge
and purchased for the first time:
Blonde.

I know.  I have no money left!

I now own:

Blonde
Brunette
By Candlelight
Cheeky Bronze
Comfort
Gold Deposit
Light Flush
Perfect Topping
Petticoat
Porcelain Pink
Refined
Shimpagne
Smooth Merge
So Ceylon
Soft/Gentle
Sunny By Nature
Triple Fusion
Warm Blend
Warmed

Alas, since i only started collecting these last year I don't have:

Glissade
Goldspill
Lightscapade
Metal Rock
Naked You
New Vegas
Northern Lights
Pleasureflush
Redhead
Shooting Star
Stereo Rose

I've been reading a lot of beauty blogs and I think it's hilarious when folks say "Oh if you have Cheeky Bronze you don't need Sunny by nature" or something like that.  Each msf has its own characteristics and purposes and that's why I decided to try to acquire as many as I could within my means.

My absolute favorites are: Petticoat, So Ceylon, Brunette, Warm Blend, Warmed, Gold Deposit, Porcelain Pink and By Candlelight.  I enjoy using the others as well and rotate through them but the ones listed above get used the most.

Has anyone been able to get their hands on the Pleasureflush dupe Terra Del Sol?

Goodness knows I had no idea what I was getting into when I stopped off at the MAC store almost two years ago and tried out Gold Deposit.  I had no idea what msf's were and it sat in my drawer for a long time before I decided to give it another try.

Just think of all the collections that passed me by before I banged my head against the wall and realized how wonderful these powders are!

Oh - before I forget I also managed to pick up all 3 of Revlon's beauty powders.  i use them with my 181 kabuki brush from MAC. In fact, I use it with all of my msf's if I want to use them as a highlighter on the top of my cheeks.

So there you are and I hope you all enjoyed this post.

Later.

Natalie


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 7, 2010)

I swapped Shimpagne and Gold Spill for Gold Deposit and Glissade on MUA.

I now own::

Brunette
Metal Rock
Sunny by Nature
Smooth Merge
Shooting Star
Warm Blend
By Candlelight
Glissade
Gold Deposit

That's enough for me, though a pinky one would complete my collection. The differences between some of the MSFs are so subtle, I just think what's the point?!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

I neeeeed Metal Rock *wah wah* Though i think one of my fav msf is the Shimpagne !


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

You bring great news and hope!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_You bring great news and hope!_

 
Rofl


----------



## Lapis (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Does anyone have Stereo Rose? Is it worth the hunt? I've been wanting to check this out for a while now but I'm tired of trying to swap for it and prices are just beyond ridiculous so I'm wondering is this one even worth it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I sold mine recently, I'm a msf ho and had to have and hunt down the trinity of SR, PF and MR, MR is the only one worth keeping in my humble opinion, SR is not that amazing, it's nice but on darker skin I think it only pops layered and for that price I think it should stand alone and be amazing.

SR's dupe is Laura Geller Pink Grapefruit, MUCH cheaper just as nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a whole set of advice on dupes
Dupe It | MAC's MSF in Stereo Rose | Specktra.Net


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I sold mine recently, I'm a msf ho and had to have and hunt down the trinity of SR, PF and MR, MR is the only one worth keeping in my humble opinion, SR is not that amazing, it's nice but on darker skin I think it only pops layered and for that price I think it should stand alone and be amazing.

SR's dupe is Laura Geller Pink Grapefruit, MUCH cheaper just as nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a whole set of advice on dupes
Dupe It | MAC's MSF in Stereo Rose | Specktra.Net_

 
Thanks!  I will check out the LG Pink Grapfruit.  I recently picked up Metal Rock and it is beautiful.  Shoot, that was easier to aquire than Stereo Rose, lol!  There is actually a SR on eBay now for like $250.00!  Oh well, I'll live with a good dupe


----------



## Lapis (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Thanks!  I will check out the LG Pink Grapfruit.  I recently picked up Metal Rock and it is beautiful.  Shoot, that was easier to aquire than Stereo Rose, lol!  There is actually a SR on eBay now for like $250.00!  Oh well, I'll live with a good dupe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
in the time it took me to get SR, I bought MR sold it and bought it again and I got not one but 2 PF's, I was soo disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sad but true


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 11, 2010)

You're lucky, those are the rarest and hardest to find. My Pleasureflush is priceless, it would take a ridiculous amount of money for me to give it up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_in the time it took me to get SR, I bought MR sold it and bought it again and I got not one but 2 PF's, I was soo disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sad but true_


----------



## cocodivatime (Feb 24, 2010)

How do WOC feel about 

Blonde MSF
Smooth Merge MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
New Vegas MSF


Any thoughts?


----------



## Lapis (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_You're lucky, those are the rarest and hardest to find. My Pleasureflush is priceless, it would take a ridiculous amount of money for me to give it up._

 
Yeah I did get really lucky and get a bunch of rare stuff relatively easily however even tho I like MR, I have no msf that's LOVE! And I'm sure the ppl I passed them on to love them more than I ever could

Now my NARS, you'd have to pry my Sex blush out of my cold dead hands, that was harder to get than ANY Mac msf, it's pure love on chocolate skin, I can't use it as much as I'd love to since it's been discontinued so long, but I'd hop on a backup in a NY min and pay a ridiculous price for it and not blink, lol


----------



## Lapis (Feb 24, 2010)

cocodivatime

Blonde MSF- ehhhh 
Smooth Merge MSF- ehhhh
Triple Fusion MSF- it's nice
New Vegas MSF- too much glitter

ehh for me is, it's ok, it's not something I'd use frequently


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_How do WOC feel about 

Blonde MSF
Smooth Merge MSF
Triple Fusion MSF
New Vegas MSF


Any thoughts?_

 
Skip, Skip, Skip, Skip.  Blonde, Smooth Merge and Triple Fusion were all too light and frosty without enough color pay-off for my personal taste.  I have New Vegas, and it's okay, but I only keep it because it's the McQueen Collection release.  I wouldn't go out of my way to hunt it down.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Yeah I did get really lucky and get a bunch of rare stuff relatively easily however even tho I like MR, I have no msf that's LOVE! And I'm sure the ppl I passed them on to love them more than I ever could

Now my NARS, you'd have to pry my Sex blush out of my cold dead hands, that was harder to get than ANY Mac msf, it's pure love on chocolate skin, I can't use it as much as I'd love to since it's been discontinued so long, but I'd hop on a backup in a NY min and pay a ridiculous price for it and not blink, lol_

 
Ohhh Sex blush?  What does it look like?


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ohhh Sex blush?  What does it look like?_

 
I had to to look this one up too!  Doesn't she make it sound divine, lol?  Anyway, there is a pic of it on MUA under the reviews.  It looks like something I love, too.  I wonder why they dc'd it


----------



## Lapis (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Ohhh Sex blush?  What does it look like?_

 
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...PG&maxSize=150

I'll post swatches on Monday since I'm supposed to be packing to go out of town for the weekend right now, lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_I had to to look this one up too! Doesn't she make it sound divine, lol? Anyway, there is a pic of it on MUA under the reviews. It looks like something I love, too. I wonder why they dc'd it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who knows why they do what they do, they dc-ed Crazed and while I don't like shimmer on my cheeks I know plenty people loved that.


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I sold my warm blend msf, when I needed the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, things are looking up*knock on wood*, so I'm searching for a non-ebay one. lol Has anyone seen these at CCO's yet? I'll probably ask a person CP for me. It was the only one I ever really loved!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone bought the last Warm Blend on Dillards' website


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 27, 2010)

For those who have By Candlelight, what do you think of it?  For the last few days I have been really wanting this and I don't know why.  How are you all using it?  Would it be a good addition to my msf lot?  I currently have: 

Metal Rock
Shooting Star
Warm Blend
Global Glow
Warmed
So Ceylon
Brunette
Northern Light
Refined
Stereo Rose (coming soon, I broke down and bought one, lol!)

I had and swapped/sold:
Glissade
Light Flush
Perfect Topping
Redhead


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_For those who have By Candlelight, what do you think of it?  For the last few days I have been really wanting this and I don't know why.  How are you all using it?  Would it be a good addition to my msf lot?  I currently have: 

Metal Rock
Shooting Star
Warm Blend
Global Glow
Warmed
So Ceylon
Brunette
Northern Light
Refined
Stereo Rose (coming soon, I broke down and bought one, lol!)

I had and swapped/sold:
Glissade
Light Flush
Perfect Topping
Redhead_

 
I like By Candlelight.  At first I passed on it, but after trying it on, I got it, but by the looks of the MSF's you've swapped/sold maybe it's not the type of shade you'd like


----------



## sdtjefferson (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I like By Candlelight.  At first I passed on it, but after trying it on, I got it, but by the looks of the MSF's you've swapped/sold maybe it's not the type of shade you'd like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I'm worried about.  But it it's so pretty, lol!  Stupid addictive MSFs...


----------



## Fiberluver (Mar 1, 2010)

I love By Candlelight.  The MA @ MAC put Comfort on first and then topped it off with By Candlelight.  So lovely.

I've been using my bronze msf on cheeks and contouring and then using highlighter msf's (Blonde, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, etc.) on top of my cheekbones and other highlighting places.

I then spray Fix+ and it looks amazing!

Nat


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_I sold my warm blend msf, when I needed the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, things are looking up*knock on wood*, so I'm searching for a non-ebay one. lol Has anyone seen these at CCO's yet? I'll probably ask a person CP for me. It was the only one I ever really loved!_

 
I've heard that they may be @ CCO's now.  Check out your local Dillards also they still have things from previous collections.  I just bought Cheeky Bronze two days ago.


----------



## honey-gurl (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a NC45 and I use "So Ceylon" as a bronzer. It's discontinued though


----------



## lexielex (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I love *By Candlelight*. The MA @ MAC put Comfort on first and then topped it off with By Candlelight. So lovely.

I've been using my bronze msf on cheeks and contouring and then using highlighter msf's (Blonde, Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, etc.) on top of my cheekbones and other highlighting places.

I then spray Fix+ and it looks amazing!

Nat_

 

I ordered and have received comfort msf But I am looking for by candlelight besides ebay where do u guys think I could find one..or possibly a good dupe?


----------



## Fiberluver (Mar 4, 2010)

Lexielex,

I checked Dillard's website and they have By Candlelight in stock.  Click on the drop down box and select Candlelight.

I checked several other large dept. stores: Macy's & Nordstrom's and the MAC website and they don't have any in stock.

With Dillard's you may have to spend a certain amount to get free shipping.

IHTH.

Natalie


----------



## lexielex (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks so much Natalie, I bought Hard Candy baked blush in honeymoon it's peachy maybe it will give me the same color?


----------



## amillion (Mar 8, 2010)

I found several MSF in Warm Blend this evening at the CCO in Concord, NC. It's my first one and the only one I wanted. Beautiful color too.


----------



## Ashaparekh (Mar 16, 2010)

Mac site in Canada has MSF By Candlelight in the goodbye section. Get it while it is gone for ever.


----------



## oyindamola87 (Mar 22, 2010)

is comfort msf and warmed msf different enough for me to own both?

tia


----------



## she (Mar 22, 2010)

comfort is the best thing ever. i use it every. single. day. as a highlighter, for under my brows, to dot my chin and forehead. it does it all! if you can think of any reason/excuse to own it then do so- my advice!


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really hate Gold Deposit... I have seen some people were Gold Deposit looks amazing on them.

*My faves: *
Brunette
Warm Blend
Redhead
Refined
Light Flush
Soft and Gentle
So Ceylon
Glissade
Petticoat
Warmed


----------



## Fiberluver (Mar 28, 2010)

Seymone25,

Sad to hear u don't like Gold Deposit.

After I learned the best way to use it - it has become one of my favorites!

Sometimes I use the 181 small kabuki or the 187 brush to use it as a highlighter but I prefer to use either Lancome's stippling brush or the stippling brush from Crown brushes because they don't pick up that much color and give a heavy application. 
I use it as a highlighter, under my brows or sometimes over my blush or as an eyeshadow or with other shadows.
You might want to experiment with it before you give up on it.

There are so many ways to wear Gold Deposit - I think it is one of the most versatile ones out there!

Nat


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 29, 2010)

I have to agree, Gold Deposit is a beauty on women of color. It's all about tool selection; normally I use my 138 to apply MSFs, but with Gold Deposit I grab for my 184 or 136.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Seymone25,

Sad to hear u don't like Gold Deposit.

After I learned the best way to use it - it has become one of my favorites!

Sometimes I use the 181 small kabuki or the 187 brush to use it as a highlighter but I prefer to use either Lancome's stippling brush or the stippling brush from Crown brushes because they don't pick up that much color and give a heavy application. 
I use it as a highlighter, under my brows or sometimes over my blush or as an eyeshadow or with other shadows.
You might want to experiment with it before you give up on it.

There are so many ways to wear Gold Deposit - I think it is one of the most versatile ones out there!

Nat



_


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still kicking myself for not picking up Warmed MSF. I really hope they release it again in the future.  As for the others, I like to use Light Flush and Refined MSF for an every day look.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 29, 2010)

i just recently picked up Comfort (from mac) and Sunny by Nature (cco) and i absolutely LOVE them. Comfort might be my favorite MSF smh.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 3, 2010)

So are we excited about the return of Stereo Rose in July with the In the Groove collection?

Do any WOC own it and if so can you please swatch it? I need to see this on a darker skintone to see if it's worthy of its hype.


----------



## Fiberluver (Apr 4, 2010)

This might sound funny but I'm going to purchase 2 or 3 of them.  I always find a way to make msfs work - even if I use them as highlighters.

My name is Natalie and I am a - as someone else put it so eloquently - msf ho' and loving it!  

I just wish I'd known about them when Metal Rock was around.  I soooo want to get hold of one.

Sure would be nice if MAC re-released all of the msfs.  I'm sure they'd make oodles of cash!

I wonder why they are re-releasing Comfort and By Candlelight?

Nat


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm with Blushbaby, I'd love to hear folks feel about Stereo Rose. It looks nice and I don't have a coral MSF yet...(already rationalizing my purchase!)


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 5, 2010)

I found myself accumulating MSFs over the last year...and I don't know how I got so many!

MSFN Medium Plus
MSFN Medium Dark
Soft & Gentle
Triple Fusion
Warm Blend
So Ceylon
Comfort
Shooting Star
Lightflush
Petticoat
Porcelain Pink
By Candlelight
Stereo Rose
Perfect Topping
Refined

I find myself reaching for Warm Blend, So Ceylon, Comfort, and By Candlelight the most.  I wish I could get my hands on Brunette!  I think I'm just impartial to anything bronze.  Petticoat and Lightflush are my least favorites probably.  I usually apply with the 134 for the best application, except for my MSF-N which I apply with a 187.


----------



## lexielex (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_This might sound funny but I'm going to purchase 2 or 3 of them. I always find a way to make msfs work - even if I use them as highlighters.

My name is Natalie and I am a - as someone else put it so eloquently - msf ho' and loving it! 

I just wish I'd known about them when Metal Rock was around. I soooo want to get hold of one.

Sure would be nice if MAC re-released all of the msfs. I'm sure they'd make oodles of cash!

*I wonder why they are re-releasing Comfort and By Candlelight?*

Nat_

 

By candlelight was probably in high demand I know I'm getting one of those  and another comfort and the others msf's as well. I'm saving up right NOW! lol


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, anybody with NC 42 skin? I wanna try MSFN but I don't know which one is suitable for me. Medium Plus, Medium Dark, Medium Deep?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 14, 2010)

i'm nc40 and i use medium plus, my mom is nc42 and medium plus works for her, too.  you could try medium dark tho, deep would be too dark imo.


----------



## nids (May 12, 2010)

I am NC 40/42 & I use Soft & Gentle MSF as a highlighter and it gives me a really nice natural glow


----------



## jazmatazz (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_Hi, anybody with NC 42 skin? I wanna try MSFN but I don't know which one is suitable for me. Medium Plus, Medium Dark, Medium Deep?_

 

I agree, check out Medium Plus and Medium Dark. I am NC43 and wear Medium Dark. Medium Deep will most likely be too deep for you. HTH!


----------



## Fiberluver (May 28, 2010)

I just picked up Redhead MSF @ a CCO earlier this week.

I was surprised to see it there.  The store had a bunch of them. They also had a lot of So Ceylon.

I wonder if there are any of more of the older shades like New Vegas, Gold Spill or Global Glow still floating around @ CCO's?

My collection now stands at 20 of these babies and I want them all!  I refuse to pay outrageous sums for the harder to find ones.  I'm sure in time MAC will re-promote more of them.  I'm just waiting patiently for Metal Rock.  That is the one I am lusting after.

Nat


----------



## Curly1908 (May 28, 2010)

I did end up getting the Brunette MSF so as it stands now I only have 2 (Brunette & Metal Rock).

I'd really like a peach/coral or plum MSF. :-(


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 7, 2010)

I got sunny by nature MSF ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im so glad i got this, thanks to all of the lovely ladies here


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexielex* 

 
_By candlelight was probably in high demand I know I'm getting one of those  and another comfort and the others msf's as well. I'm saving up right NOW! lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Or maybe they assumed By Candelight would be in high demand (which it was, it sold out at maccosmetics.com and other online retailers) but I would think they had already devised the color story for In The Groove by the time By Candlelight was released with Warm & Cozy and may have even started production as the baked products are a little painstaking to produce.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_I just picked up Redhead MSF @ a CCO earlier this week.

I was surprised to see it there.  The store had a bunch of them. They also had a lot of So Ceylon.

*I wonder if there are any of more of the older shades like New Vegas, Gold Spill or Global Glow still floating around @ CCO's?*

My collection now stands at 20 of these babies and I want them all!  I refuse to pay outrageous sums for the harder to find ones.  I'm sure in time MAC will re-promote more of them.  I'm just waiting patiently for Metal Rock.  That is the one I am lusting after.

Nat_

 
It's certainly possible.  I remember seeing Lightscapade (quite a few too) at a CCO about 2.5 years ago which was still a while after its original release.  They probably aren't at very many, but maybe out there somewhere.  

Also, you aren't missing a lot with Gold Spill and Global Glow.  I mean they are nice, but not must haves at all.  I am sure MAC has or will release something so similar to both of those.  I don't know if that makes you feel better or not though.  New Vegas would be even less likely to still be at a CCO because it has a more limited release (only at freestanding stores, and maybe online, but not counters) and it has "Alexander McQueen" on the actual compact, so it went faster that anything else from that release.  Color wise, again you aren't missing much, but I understand wanting to have it. 

Metal Rock though is unique and a lot of people are waiting for it to be re-released.  Oh happy day...


----------



## afulton (Jul 18, 2010)

*MAC Mineralize Skin finishes*

Hello MAC Lovers!
With the release of In The Groove, I recently got on the bandwagon of the mineralized skin finishes.  I don't know where i've been although I have been a MAC lover for the last 5 yrs.  I brought Stereo Rose, Petticoat, and Comfort.  

Please help school me.  Which other MSF are great for WOC and are must haves?  I am NW 45.  I have been trolling ebay to find some of the older lines that I missed.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: MAC Mineralize Skin finishes*

MSF Natural - in Dark or Deep Dark gives  a really nice glow.

By Candlelight is lovely for highlighting.

HTH


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 18, 2010)

Loving my recently acquired Petticoat and So Ceylon at the moment.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: MAC Mineralize Skin finishes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *afulton* 

 
_Hello MAC Lovers!
With the release of In The Groove, I recently got on the bandwagon of the mineralized skin finishes.  I don't know where i've been although I have been a MAC lover for the last 5 yrs.  I brought St*ereo Rose, Petticoat, and Comfort. * 

Please help school me.  I am NW 45.  I have been trolling ebay to find some of the older lines that I missed.  Thanks for your help._

 

Hi,  I'm Nat and I'm a *



*!

You should try to get your hands on: 

Gold Deposit (perm)
Warm Blend (LE)
Brunette (LE)
So Ceylon (LE)
Lightflush (LE)
Sunny By Nature (LE)
Cheeky Bronze (LE)
Triple Fusion (LE)
Metal Rock (very LE)

If you want to use them as highlighters try:

By Candlelight (LE)
Refined (LE)
Perfect Topping (LE)
Soft/Gentle (perm)

I also like Redhead (LE) and Blonde (Le) as well.

In fact, I own a bunch of them!

IHTH.

Nat


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Loving my recently acquired *Petticoat and So Ceylon *at the moment._

 
Yea!

Those are two of my favorites! Did you pick up any from the ITG collection?

Nat


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 19, 2010)

My MSF collection has grown immensely since I first started posting!!  I now own:

MSFN in Deep Dark (I think this one causes me to break out )
Warmed
Light Flush
Petticoat (1st release)
Stereo Rose (1st release)
Warm Blend
Gold Deposit
So Ceylon
Soft and Gentle
Refined
Perfect Topping
Blonde
Redhead
Brunette
Cheeky Bronze
Soft and Gentle

...and I plan on going to purchase By Candlelight soon

My favorite is still Warmed, which is the first one I ever bought.  The only other one that I'm lemming for is of course Metal Rock


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Yea!

Those are two of my favorites! Did you pick up any from the ITG collection?

Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought Petticoat and Stereo Rose. I bought By Candlelight from Warm & Cozy in January and skipped Comfort as I have Sunny By Nature from last summer's Colour Craft.

I need to do a blog post on Petticoat - it's love!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 21, 2010)

Isn't it tho? Petticoat is so pretty. I don't know why some WOC slam it.

Right now my loves are So Ceylon and Stereo Rose with some Cheeky Bronze thrown in at night.


----------



## afulton (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: MAC Mineralize Skin finishes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fiberluver* 

 
_Hi,  I'm Nat and I'm a *



*!

You should try to get your hands on: 

Gold Deposit (perm)
Warm Blend (LE)
Brunette (LE)
So Ceylon (LE)
Lightflush (LE)
Sunny By Nature (LE)
Cheeky Bronze (LE)
Triple Fusion (LE)
Metal Rock (very LE)

If you want to use them as highlighters try:

By Candlelight (LE)
Refined (LE)
Perfect Topping (LE)
Soft/Gentle (perm)

I also like Redhead (LE) and Blonde (Le) as well.

In fact, I own a bunch of them!

IHTH.

Nat_

 
Thank you.   I hope most are repromoted soon or my local CCO will get them.


----------



## diamonddiva (Aug 7, 2010)

I am NW45 for reference, and I have several MSF's but these are my absolute favorites:

Comfort-when you want a subtle glow
By Candlelight-Pretty Highlight when applying with a light hand with an 188
Warmed-Gives a Nice Glow (very similiar to Comfort)
Warm Blend-Give a Nice Glow
Petticoat-Pretty layered over berry colored blushes
Stereo Rose-Pretty over more orange/coral blushes


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 8, 2010)

By Candlelight is sooooo awesome for a pinky highlight shade.

I also like Soft and Gentle for a more goldish highlight.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2010)

If anyone's looking for a Metal Rock MSF, please pm me, I have one that I've just bought but it's too dark for me. I'll sell it for a lot less than eBay prices. Thanks.


----------



## jujubot (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm NC40 and just recently got into MSFs.

By Candlelight is my favorite for highlighting.  I actually prefer it over Soft and Gentle and Shimpagne.  My particular Soft and Gentle has thicker chunks of glitter in it, which makes me not like it too much.  Does anyone with Soft and Gentle have that problem?  

I like Comfort because it gives me a nice glow. So pretty!

I have Petticoat and Stereo Rose, and I prefer Petticoat over Stereo Rose.  I notice others have said to layer it over other blushes....I need to try that!

Has anyone gotten through an entire MSF?  If I ever do, I will feel SO accomplished =)


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't used an entire MSF yet.  I just keep collecting them!  My "newest" purchase is Glissade and I really like that one.

I only wish I had begun collecting them in the beginning because I love them so much.

I have made serious dents in:

Petticoat (I gave the one I was using to my niece and opened my back-up
Gold Deposit (same as above except I gave it to my sister - but I had a back-up!)
Brunette
Sunny By Nature
So Ceylon
Warm Blend

I rotate through the highlighters and they all still have their domed shape.

MSFs are addictive.

I hope MAC will release new ones before next July!!!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jujubot* 

 
_I'm NC40 and just recently got into MSFs.

By Candlelight is my favorite for highlighting.  I actually prefer it over Soft and Gentle and Shimpagne.  My particular Soft and Gentle has thicker chunks of glitter in it, which makes me not like it too much.  Does anyone with Soft and Gentle have that problem?  

I like Comfort because it gives me a nice glow. So pretty!

I have Petticoat and Stereo Rose, and I prefer Petticoat over Stereo Rose.  I notice others have said to layer it over other blushes....I need to try that!

Has anyone gotten through an entire MSF?  If I ever do, I will feel SO accomplished =)_

 

i do that all the time.  i love putting by candlelight over ANY blush!  when i'm doing a bronzed look i like putting on refined or comfort (lightly) over whatever blush/bronzer i'm using that day.  msf adds sooo much glow!  perfect if you love the dewy look!


----------



## kittykit (Aug 31, 2010)

I like Petticoat over the matte blushes I use to add some shimmers. Brunette is another favourite.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 31, 2010)

I <3 Metal Rock, So Ceylon and Petticoat...


----------



## sapnap (Sep 10, 2010)

I was in a major MSF collecting mode, realised that I dont even use most of em  so I sold/swapped:

Warm Blend- really pretty but the glitter was horrendous;
Smooth Merge- Glitter was horrendous
Cheeky Bronze- Glitter was horrendous
Refined- can achieve the nice highlighter look with products that are much cheaper or with NARS Albatross thats way nicer. It also looks "light" on my skin

The ones I have now:

Sunny By Nature- MY LOVE
Brunette MSF- very pretty as blush
So Ceylon- pretty, but I have a cheaper dupe so contemplating selling it... still very everyday wearable
Stereo Rose- pretty.. esp with Fix Plus /Water and over Ambering Rose/Peach blushes
By Candlelight- looks nice, but it seems too frosty on the skin as well, not sure how to use it
Perfect Topping- Looks nice over Vintage Grape blush Ombre, maybe I can achieve it with some other highlighter as well
Warmed- a great skin "warming" MSF for WOC.. but a bit onthe gold side
Metal Rock- awesomes personified for WOC. Its a crime MAC isnt re releasing it and making truck loads of it so that all of us can experience it. 
Petticoat- I always wanna swap this awa cos its metallicy, but when I wear it, so pretty!
The only other MSF i wanna get is Comfort...


----------



## pinkita (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I like Petticoat over the matte blushes I use to add some shimmers. Brunette is another favourite._

 
i´m nc 25 and are my favorites too!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2010)

I just need 4 more and I'll be done:

Warmed, Comfort, Warm Blend and Metal Rock. Everytime I see swatches I'm sad I don't ever pick them up when they're available... tsk!


----------



## dopista (Sep 14, 2010)

I only have 4 MSFs and from the past MSF releases I like every other WOC want to see what the fuss is about Metal Rock.

For now I have a tiny MSF collection:
a pink/rasberry one - Petticoat
a highlighter MSF - Refined
a coral MSF- Stereo Rose
a bronze MSF - So Ceylon


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to be so obsessed with MSFs but I'm over it.  The last one I bought was probably Gold Spill or Northern Light, which was 3 years ago.  I just realized that I never use them and they are too glittery and shimmery for the most part.  I do really like Metal Rock, Lightscapade, and Naked You.  All three are very different and serve a different purpose.


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

I like Glissade a lot, even though sometimes I tire of it's glitteriness.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been collecting msf's for about 2 years or so and I haven't tired of them.

I make sure I use one every day. Sometimes, depending on the look I will use 2 or three.

I figure msfs are like lipsticks - you can never have too many or too few! They all serve a different purpose and will give you a different look!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sapnap* 

 
_I was in a major MSF collecting mode, realised that I dont even use most of em  so I sold/swapped:

Warm Blend- really pretty but the glitter was horrendous;
Smooth Merge- Glitter was horrendous
Cheeky Bronze- Glitter was horrendous
Refined- can achieve the nice highlighter look with products that are much cheaper or with NARS Albatross thats way nicer. It also looks "light" on my skin

The ones I have now:

Sunny By Nature- MY LOVE
Brunette MSF- very pretty as blush
So Ceylon- pretty, but I have a cheaper dupe so contemplating selling it... still very everyday wearable
Stereo Rose- pretty.. esp with Fix Plus /Water and over Ambering Rose/Peach blushes
By Candlelight- looks nice, but it seems too frosty on the skin as well, not sure how to use it
Perfect Topping- Looks nice over Vintage Grape blush Ombre, maybe I can achieve it with some other highlighter as well
Warmed- a great skin "warming" MSF for WOC.. but a bit onthe gold side
*Metal Rock- awesomes personified for WOC. Its a crime MAC isnt re releasing it and making truck loads of it so that all of us can experience it. *
Petticoat- I always wanna swap this awa cos its metallicy, but when I wear it, so pretty!
The only other MSF i wanna get is Comfort..._

 
I just have Warm Blend.  Not getting another one until Metal Rock returns, if ever.  My CCO has a slew of them but nope. On strike till Metal Rock returns.  I really love Deep Dark MSF natural.


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 17, 2010)

sss215, 

Too bad about your msf strike.  IMHO you are missing out on Gold Deposit and Comfort.

Those are two of the loveliest msfs ever!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just tried out the Mineralized Foundation SPF 15 and it broke me out really bad. Clinique and Bare Minerals are the only brand that haven't broken me out thus far so I wasn't too surprised. But, I'm wondering if I will be able to use the MSF or if they will also cause a reaction?


----------



## afulton (Apr 7, 2011)

diamonddiva said:


> Stereo Rose-Pretty over more orange/coral blushes


	Thanks for this!  It's helps to know how to use them.  I


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Apr 7, 2011)

I recently picked up some MSF's. So Ceylon, Cheeky Bronze & Sunny By Nature... So Ceylon and Sunny By Nature I absolutely love. I feel like Cheeky Bronze may be a little too glittery.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

Let's see currently my MSF collection stands at:
  	Sunny By Nature
  	So Ceylon
  	Comfort
  	Brunette
  	Stereo Rose
  	Metal Rock
  	Gold Deposit
  	Warm Blend


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 8, 2011)

Helloooo ladies. i can't believe it's taken me so long to find this forum.
  	anyway, adding onto this... i wasn't into MSFs until I got the 3 I purchased. Smooth Merge, Refined, and Brunette. I was lucky enough to also find a BNIB Stereo Rose which is coming in the mail. I keep on reading so much hype about it.
  	I wasn't even that much into MSFs until I tried brunette, and I heard angels sing. I hear lightscapade is getting re-released in the cindy sherman collection. anyone know how it looks on NC42 skin?


----------



## afulton (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a really good question.  I reviewed all the comments on this thread and Lightscapade is rarely mentioned.  It must not have been complimentary to WOC.  The hype is so huge that I probably would check it out when it is repromoted in September.  At the very least, it could work as a highlighter.  


jaylilee said:


> Helloooo ladies. i can't believe it's taken me so long to find this forum.
> anyway, adding onto this... i wasn't into MSFs until I got the 3 I purchased. Smooth Merge, Refined, and Brunette. I was lucky enough to also find a BNIB Stereo Rose which is coming in the mail. I keep on reading so much hype about it.
> I wasn't even that much into MSFs until I tried brunette, and I heard angels sing. I hear lightscapade is getting re-released in the cindy sherman collection. anyone know how it looks on NC42 skin?


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 9, 2011)

I was thinking of it as a highlighter as well, although it has blue veining in it so i'm not sure how it would work for WOC. My only highlighter right now is refined, and works perfectly for an every day look, but i want to try something else for night time.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes good question . . . I wonder if this will be WOC friendly??? I guess we'll see


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2011)

I was already into MAC when Lightscapade was originally released with the Danse collection.  I skipped it (but got Glissade).  I really is too light for most WOC I believe.  It is much better suited for our pale friends.  I doubt that anyone NC/NW 40 and darker can make that work as anything but an eye shadow.  Sorry to rain on anyone's parade.


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to agree here.  I'm an NC45/50 and it was just too silvery for my taste.  Made me look a little dead if you know what I mean.

  	Out of all the MSFs I've owned, I still have:
  	Pleasureflush
  	Metal Rock
  	Stereo Rose
  	So Ceylon
  	Brunette
  	Glissade

  	Oddly, I reach for Glissade the most even though Brunette is hands down my all time fav MSF.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a question, I'm a NC50 and I wanted to know if MSF in Warm Soul would look ashy on a NC50, because I hear a lot of gurus rave about that one.


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 11, 2011)

sdtjefferson said:


> I have to agree here.  I'm an NC45/50 and it was just too silvery for my taste.  Made me look a little dead if you know what I mean.
> 
> Out of all the MSFs I've owned, I still have:
> Pleasureflush
> ...


	I just got brunette the other day and I already started searching for a backup or two, because I find myself reaching for it each and every day! far more than my own blush palettes. it's so gorgeous. is glissade glittery at all?


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jul 12, 2011)

jaylilee said:


> I just got brunette the other day and I already started searching for a backup or two, because I find myself reaching for it each and every day! far more than my own blush palettes. it's so gorgeous. is glissade glittery at all?


	Yes.  It is glittery but I think I just got a "good" one, ya know?  I had one and swapped it because all I would pick up on the brush was glitter.  Then I bumped my head and decided to try it again and this one has way less glitter and more color.  It really goes well with both pink and coral blushes.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If they can bring back Lightscapade after all of these years...MAC betta bring back METAL ROCK!!!  lol!


----------



## afulton (Jul 12, 2011)

Amen!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Prototype83 said:


> If they can bring back Lightscapade after all of these years...MAC betta bring back METAL ROCK!!!  lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2011)

Well at this rate they seem to be re-releasing one old MSF each year. Last year was Stereo Rose, this year its Lightscapade. Maybe next year it will be Metal Rock?! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Prototype83 (Jul 16, 2011)

You know...you're absolutely right!  Here's to 2012 being the year for Metal Rock!




DILLIGAF said:


> Well at this rate they seem to be re-releasing one old MSF each year. Last year was Stereo Rose, this year its Lightscapade. Maybe next year it will be Metal Rock?! *crosses fingers*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope you guys are right about Metal Rock but, there is still a part of my that thinks they will never rerelease it.


----------

